

GaiaSup: A spatial publish/subscribe service for geospatial/location apps - shunyunhu
http://gaiasup.com

======
BlueT
Glad to see it finally launched. :-D

~~~
shunyunhu
yes.. will be interested to see whether there's a need for such services. :)

